# Western NY Meet



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

For all who are or might be interested in a meet for the Buffalo / WNY area lets see if we can get something going during our "off" months:salute:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Toby's done the leg work for ya already. Has a meet & greet set up at the Pearl Steet B&G during SIMA week in June. Might want to shoot him a PM and join in.

Meet & greet thread


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ServiceOnSite;555997 said:


> For all who are or might be interested in a meet for the Buffalo / WNY area lets see if we can get something going during our "off" months:salute:


What's better than wings beer and snowplows? Maybe making fun of GoldPro?

I'll be there!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

ServiceOnSite;555997 said:


> For all who are or might be interested in a meet for the Buffalo / WNY area lets see if we can get something going during our "off" months:salute:


As B&B mentions we are holding a get together during the SIMA show in Buffalo on Thursday June 19th at the Pearl Street Brew and Grill. If you would like to join us just shoot me a PM with your information. Also if you would like passes to the show I can get those mailed out to you as well. Hit this link and it will take you to all the information on the party and show. http://SIMA.snoway.com



B&B;556000 said:



> Toby's done the leg work for ya already. Has a meet & greet set up at the Pearl Steet B&G during SIMA week in June. Might want to shoot him a PM and join in.
> 
> Meet & greet thread


Thanks for the plug Mike :waving:


----------

